# La "D" final en diferentes países (Pronunciación)



## mateus-BR

¡Hola amigos!

Siempre que oigo a los hispanófonos hablando palabras conteniendo letras 'd' finales, o aun iniciales en la sílaba, percibo que la pronuncian 'linguodental', como la mayoría de los españoles pronuncian la 'Z'.
Por ejemplo, el otro día yo veía a una encuesta hecha en méxico, en un momento la chica dijo "verdad". Cuando vi la manera como articulaba la palabra, es como si hubiera dicho "verdaz" (linguodental). Un otro ejemplo, la semana antepasada yo miraba a un reportaje de Argentina, la chica dijo 'aislado', pero articulaba como 'aisla'Zo (una 'd' linguodental).
Algunos otros ejemplos que siempre oigo: Madrid = MadriZ, Libertad = LibertaZ

Me gustaría saber si es regla general pronunciarlas así en castellano, o si son particularidades del habla de algunos países. ¿Qué opinan ustedes?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## germanbz

Hola Mateus.
Por lo que respecta a España la pronunciación final en /z/ es dialectal, se da en zonas concretas. Te diría que es más común (al menos en mi zona diría que es lo más habitual) la "no pronunciación" de esa d   Verdad /verdá/. También por esta zona de Valencia, y probablemente por influencia del valenciano sobre el castellano puede oirse en ocasiones como /t/ una t débil en todo caso.Verdad /verdát/.


----------



## Calambur

mateus-BR said:


> ...un reportaje de Argentina, la chica dijo 'aislado', pero articulaba como 'aisla'Zo...


Hum, no creo que pronunciara así, tal vez te pareció.
En cuanto a la "d" final, por esta zona no la pronunciamos como "z". Lo que sí suele suceder es que en la pronunciación rápida o descuidada la omitamos: _Fulanito está mal de salú_; pero en la pronunciación cuidada la pronunciamos: _¡Salud!
_


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con Calambur. Se me hace raro que un argentino pronuncie las d como z. Sí que es posible que las pronuncie más suaves que los españoles, por ejemplo.

En España, como dice germanbz, lo normal es pronunciar la d en pronunciación cuidada y omitirla en pronunciación descuidada.

Regionalmente, se oye un "corrimiento" hacia la t en las zonas de habla catalana/valencia/mallorquina y hacia la z en Madrid.

En este último caso, es un vicio denostado (y reído) por el resto de los españoles, aunque creo que es más un cliché que otra cosa.


----------



## Maximino

De acuerdo con *Calambur. *Nos “comemos” la ‘_d_’ en la pronunciación descuidada y al hablar rápido,

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)* 


Saludos*


----------



## Vampiro

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Yo también coincido con Calambur.
Solemos pronunciar bastante bien las "d" por acá, pero hablando rápido pueden pasar de largo.
_


----------



## mateus-BR

Maximino,

Por supuesto no es mi caso, pues yo amo el castellano como si fuera mi lengua nativa, jaja.
Muchísimas gracias por tu opinión. Saludos

Vampiro,

Me alegro que siempre que subo un hilo, ud lo responde. **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
Gracias por todo.

Calambur,

No sabés lo mucho que me gustaría oír justamente como ustedes argentinos pronuncian la palabra que mencionaste "salud".
En el caso mexicano, por lo que veo en algunos programas, estoy casi seguro de que pronuncian "realidaZ y no realidá, tampoco realidad", con una lengua que hasta salta adelante de los dientes. jajaja
Si me pasás una dirección de correo electrónico, te mando el reportaje en Argentina de lo cual hablé.
Un abrazo


----------



## -CAIN-

La verdad es que no concuerdo mucho con mi compatriota vampiro (quizás se mueve en círculos más doctos que yo).
Creo que la no pronunciación de las "d" es uno de los principales defectos de la forma de hablar de los chilenos, tanto en lo formal como en lo coloquial. Incluso en esta última, se extiende a las "d" intermedias. Ej. "me corté el deo" (dedo); "Ándate p'al lao" (lado); "¿dónde está la entrá?" (entrada).

Cosa de apreciaciones, me imagino.


----------



## crujesono

En el voseo se comen las "d" en los imperativos, tanto que incluso es la forma que viene en el DRAE. "Vení vos"


----------



## Ludaico

Creo no equivocarme si digo que una de las palabras más nombradas acabadas con la letra _*d*_, *libertad, *su pronunciación en casi todo el mundo hispanohablante es como *libertá*. Muy rara vez la he oído como liberta*z *o como liberta*d.*


----------



## Pixidio

crujesono said:


> En el voseo se comen las "d" en los imperativos, tanto que incluso es la forma que viene en el DRAE. "Vení vos"


 
En el voseo, los imperativos de vos se forman suprimiendo la d final de los de vosotros. No nos las comemos, es sólo que no existen.
La verdad que la pronunciación de las d (así como de la c o la r) es uno de los rasgos que más nos diferencian (en cuanto a acento). Los argentinos las pronunciamos cuando corresponde. La d final de libertad sí se pronuncia.


----------



## Omada

Pues la verdad es que al pronunciar la "d" final se me escapa un poco la lengua a veces, pero el sonido sigue siendo "d", y no "z". En Castilla la "d" final sí se pronuncia.


----------



## Ludaico

Ahora que me estoy acordando, creo haber oído pronunciar Madri*t* (ni Madrí ni Madrid ni Madriz).


----------



## Elxenc

Hola y buenas noches:

A mi parecer. La mayoria de castellanosparlantes de España no pronuncian nunca las des finales de palabra: Madrí, libertá, continuidá, etc. Cuando intentan hacerlo suelen transformarlas en zetas, el caso típico de Madriz, que algunos tienen por pronunciación de lo más castizo de esa ciudad. En llegar a los imperativos ya sabeis la transformación sufrida: convierten la de en una erre. El "No fumad, no cruzad, etc" es de se transforma en el ya único "infinito-imperativo" visto en los carteles y oral: No fuma*R*, no aparca*r*, no cruza*r*, etc. Los catalanoparlantes(valencianos, catalanes, mallorquines, etc.) cuando intentamos pronunciarla la de final, lo hacemos más o menos bien, pero al final se nos oye muy suave, pero se nos oye una te. Desconozco lo que hacen los gallegos, pero creo que le añaden una e muy tenue.

Salud.


----------



## hual

mateus-BR said:


> yo miraba a un reportaje de Argentina, la chica dijo 'aislado', pero articulaba como 'aisla'Zo (una 'd' linguodental).
> 
> 
> Me gustaría saber si es regla general pronunciarlas así en castellano, o si son particularidades del habla de algunos países. ¿Qué opinan ustedes?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!


Hola mateus-BR,

La 'd' intervocálica es una fricativa linguodental sonora [ð] y creo que como tal se pronuncia en todas partes, no sólo en la Argentina. Otro sonido tiene la 'd' oclusiva labiodental sonora [d] en inicial, tras nasal y tras l, por ej.: Dios, andar, aldea. En el caso de "dedo", por ejemplo, tienes los dos sonidos [deðo].


----------



## crujesono

Pixidio said:


> En el voseo, los imperativos de vos se forman suprimiendo la d final de los de vosotros. No nos las comemos, es sólo que no existen.
> La verdad que la pronunciación de las d (así como de la c o la r) es uno de los rasgos que más nos diferencian (en cuanto a acento). Los argentinos las pronunciamos cuando corresponde. La d final de libertad sí se pronuncia.


Osea, no te las comes, las suprimes... Siento decirle que son sinónimos en este caso, que no era con ánimo de ofender. En el voseo el imperativo se construye comiéndose la d final del vosotros.
*suprimir**. **2.* tr. Omitir, callar, pasar por alto. _Suprimir versos en una comedia._ _Suprimir pormenores en la narración de un suceso.
_*comer **10.*prnl. Omitir alguna frase, sílaba, letra, párrafo, etc., cuando se habla o escribe.
Es más 

*vos**.*
(Del lat. _vos_).
*1.* pron. person. Forma de 2.ª persona singular o plural y en masculino o femenino, empleada como tratamiento. Lleva preposición en los casos oblicuos y exige verbo en plural, pero concierta en singular con el adjetivo aplicado a la persona a quien se dirige. _Vos, don __Pedro__, sois docto; vos, __Juana__, sois caritativa._ En la actualidad solo se usa en tono elevado.
En principio el vos tendría que mantener la d, pero está claro que en Argentina a evolucionado a perderla, pero no es suprimirla sino que de tan comerla se ha transformado en regla. Que es cuando: *2.* pron. person._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ C. Rica_,_ El Salv._,_ Nic._,_ Par._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ Forma de 2.ª persona singular. Cumple la función de sujeto, vocativo y término de complemento. Su paradigma verbal difiere según las distintas áreas de empleo. En México, u. c. rur.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_​


----------



## crujesono

Ludaico said:


> Cita a comentario eliminado por estar fuera de tema. Disculpa la intervención.


En Aragón y Castilla León se suele pronunciar la d final también, debe confundir castellanoparlantes con acento "andalú".


----------



## Nipnip

En español mexicano la "d" pronunciada al final de palabras a la "madrileña" no es algo normal, por la simple razón de que el sonido que representa la zeta en el dialecto de Castilla nos es desconocido, lo que sí sucede es una d linguodental sorda, sin dejar pasar aire; no es la misma zeta española de "ra*z*ón".

En México la omisión de consonantes no es común, por el contrario, tienden a remarcarse. Su supresión es una clara cuestión de clases más que de regiones, e inclusive entre las clases rurales desprivilegiadas su omisión no es uniforme ni general.


----------



## flljob

En México, la d de libertad es sonora, no sorda. Aunque si la prolongas puede sonar como la z de España.


----------



## Elxenc

Según la RAE:
*castellanoparlante**.*
* 1.* adj. *castellanohablante.* Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Una ese de más se le escapa al más pintao. estais a la que salta.


*castellanohablante**.*
* 1.* adj. Que tiene el castellano como lengua materna o propia. U. t. c. s.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_*castellano, na.*_

 (Del lat. _Castellānus_).

.../...
* 4.* m.*  Lengua española, especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una  distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en  España*.

.../...
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
Más RAE:

*hispanoparlante**.*
* 1.* adj. *hispanohablante.* Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Siento disentir, pero yo no he oído pronunciar una de final de palabra a casi ningún español (digo casi a ninguno, por si hubiere alguien que de forma natural las pronuncie en una conversación), ni en  una conferencia o discurso, cuanto menos en una conversación. Hombre! Si es en una enumeración de palabras acabadas en de, quizás si lo hagan. También había o hay gentes que intentan diferenciar la uve de la be., 

El caso de las de intervocálicas es otro cantar, y aquí si que hay grandes diferencias en el oral estandar; al menos en España. A ver quien es el guapo que dice en una _*conversación familiar*_: Ya han llega*D*o los primos en el tren de las ocho que venia abarata*D*o: oiremos , más bien: ya han llegao los primos...que venia barrotao.


----------



## ACQM

Lo de la "z" por "d" final se dá en Castilla la Mancha y sobretodo cuando intentan hablar de forma cuidada, pues la eliminación de esa "d" es corriente en casi toda España en el habla descuidada. Mi abuela llamaba a uno de sus nietos "Daviz", esforzándose mucho por pronunciar esa "z" que a ella le sonaba igual que si fuera una "d".


----------



## duvija

crujesono said:


> Osea, no te las comes, las suprimes... Siento decirle que son sinónimos en este caso, que no era con ánimo de ofender. En el voseo el imperativo se construye comiéndose la d final del vosotros.
> *suprimir**. **2.* tr. Omitir, callar, pasar por alto. _Suprimir versos en una comedia._ _Suprimir pormenores en la narración de un suceso.
> _*comer **10.*prnl. Omitir alguna frase, sílaba, letra, párrafo, etc., cuando se habla o escribe.
> Es más
> 
> *vos**.*
> (Del lat. _vos_).
> *1.* pron. person. Forma de 2.ª persona singular o plural y en masculino o femenino, empleada como tratamiento. Lleva preposición en los casos oblicuos y exige verbo en plural, pero concierta en singular con el adjetivo aplicado a la persona a quien se dirige. _Vos, don __Pedro__, sois docto; vos, __Juana__, sois caritativa._ En la actualidad solo se usa en tono elevado.
> En principio el vos tendría que mantener la d, pero está claro que en Argentina a evolucionado a perderla, pero no es suprimirla sino que de tan comerla se ha transformado en regla. Que es cuando: *2.* pron. person._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ C. Rica_,_ El Salv._,_ Nic._,_ Par._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ Forma de 2.ª persona singular. Cumple la función de sujeto, vocativo y término de complemento. Su paradigma verbal difiere según las distintas áreas de empleo. En México, u. c. rur.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> _​



La desaparición de esa 'd' final está lexicalizada, por lo que ni nos las comemos ni las suprimimos. Simplemente, no existen.


----------



## duvija

hual said:


> Hola mateus-BR,
> 
> La 'd' intervocálica es una fricativa linguodental sonora [ð] y creo que como tal se pronuncia en todas partes, no sólo en la Argentina. ].



No es una fricativa sino una aproximante.


----------



## Calambur

mateus-BR said:


> Calambur,
> 
> No sabés lo mucho que me gustaría oír justamente como ustedes argentinos pronuncian la palabra que mencionaste "salud".


En este sitio [enlace retirado] encontrarás la pronunciación de la palabra 'salud', según una mujer argentina.
Lástima que la palabra siguiente comienza con "d", pero aun así el ejemplo sonoro es válido.


----------



## crujesono

duvija said:


> La desaparición de esa 'd' final está lexicalizada, por lo que ni nos las comemos ni las suprimimos. Simplemente, no existen.


Existen, vosotros venid, tendría que ser vos venid. Otra cosa es que todos de por allí ya se coman la d, y por supuesto ya no es incorrecto.


----------



## Kaxgufen

*vos**.*
 (Del lat. _vos_).
* 1.* pron. person.  Forma de 2.ª persona singular o plural y en masculino o femenino,  empleada como tratamiento. Lleva preposición en los casos oblicuos y  exige verbo en plural, pero concierta en singular con el adjetivo  aplicado a la persona a quien se dirige. _Vos, don __Pedro__, sois docto; vos, __Juana__, sois caritativa._ En la actualidad solo se usa en tono elevado.
* 2.* pron. person._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ C. Rica_,_ El Salv._,_ Nic._,_ Par._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ *Forma de 2.ª persona singular. Cumple la función de sujeto, vocativo y  término de complemento. Su paradigma verbal difiere según las distintas  áreas de empleo. En México, u. c. rur.*

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

1) Crujesono, esto es lo que encontré en el DRAE. 
2) Creo que lo que dice Duvija es que la conjugación ya está fijada, cuando digo "vos corrés" no estoy "queriendo decir vosotros corréis", sino conjugando el verbo de acuerdo con un paradigma plenamente aceptado por el uso. Por otra parte es usado por un mayor número de hablantes y en una mayor superficie territorial que la alternativa "española".


----------



## crujesono

Kaxgufen said:


> *vos**.*
> (Del lat. _vos_).
> * 1.* pron. person.  Forma de 2.ª persona singular o plural y en masculino o femenino,  empleada como tratamiento. Lleva preposición en los casos oblicuos y  exige verbo en plural, pero concierta en singular con el adjetivo  aplicado a la persona a quien se dirige. _Vos, don __Pedro__, sois docto; vos, __Juana__, sois caritativa._ En la actualidad solo se usa en tono elevado.
> * 2.* pron. person._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ C. Rica_,_ El Salv._,_ Nic._,_ Par._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ *Forma de 2.ª persona singular. Cumple la función de sujeto, vocativo y  término de complemento. Su paradigma verbal difiere según las distintas  áreas de empleo. En México, u. c. rur.*
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> 1) Crujesono, esto es lo que encontré en el DRAE.
> 2) Creo que lo que dice Duvija es que la conjugación ya está fijada, cuando digo "vos corrés" no estoy "queriendo decir vosotros corréis", sino conjugando el verbo de acuerdo con un paradigma plenamente aceptado por el uso. Por otra parte es usado por un mayor número de hablantes y en una mayor superficie territorial que la alternativa "española".


1) Lo que dice el DRAE ya lo había puesto yo.
2) El paradigma no "español" no existe, pues habría que hablar de paradigmas no "españoles", en plural.
3) El paradigma argentino-uruguayo se construye comiéndose la d del imperativo. Y con esto no estoy diciendo que la gente hable mal, pues como vuecencia bien dice hoy está plenamente aceptado por el uso. El mayor número de hablantes del español es seseante, pero si digo que un hablante es seseante no estoy rebajándolo ni nada parecid. Pues lo mismo al decir "se comen la d en el imperativo". Es la explicación de un fenómeno, a lo mejor no todo lo técnica que en estos foros requeriría, pero no deja de ser precisa.


----------



## Kaxgufen

crujesono said:


> 1) Lo que dice el DRAE ya lo había puesto yo.
> 2) El paradigma no "español" no existe, pues habría que hablar de paradigmas no "españoles", en plural.
> 3) El paradigma argentino-uruguayo se construye comiéndose la d del imperativo. Y con esto no estoy diciendo que la gente hable mal, pues como vuecencia bien dice hoy está plenamente aceptado por el uso. El mayor número de hablantes del español es seseante, pero si digo que un hablante es seseante no estoy rebajándolo ni nada parecid. Pues lo mismo al decir "se comen la d en el imperativo". Es la explicación de un fenómeno, a lo mejor no todo lo técnica que en estos foros requeriría, pero no deja de ser precisa.



a) Lo que dice el DRAE ya lo habías puesto vos con un injerto en medio. Por eso lo repetí. Y si no, fijate la cita que de vos hace Duvija.
b) Si el paradigma "no español" no existe, decime que cosa es el "paradigma argentino-uruguayo" que nombrás.
c) no nos comemos letras, dejaron de estar ahí hace mucho tiempo. 
d) además el vos es singular y el vosotros plural, no pueden compararse (que se parezcan, es otra cosa)

Donde otros dicen "Cuéntame tú" el rioplatense dice "Contame vos", ambas son 2ª persona del singular.
Que se asemeja al plural "Contadme vosotros"? Si, es parecido, tal vez derive de él etimológica e históricamente, pero no lo puedo atribuir a una "comida de letra" porque estaría _"pensando en plural para comerme la letra y en singular para decir la frase". _


----------



## Pixidio

Creo entender que hablás del los orígenes del voseo. Hoy por hoy, existe venid; pero no significa lo mismo que vení. O sea, no hay omisión de nada. 

Más allá de eso (que no me ofende), recordé un chiste con el que torturé a un par de madrileños por una hora hasta que cayeron: "Madrid empieza con m y termina con t". Su pronunciación de las des finales es una marca registrada, al igual que sus ces.


----------



## Captain Lars

La d es sonora, pues ¿cómo sería posible pronunciarla al fin de la cadena hablada? O sale sorda (t), o tienes que añadirle una vocal (e), o se convierte en algo "cerca" (z). Yo he oído Madrit (de alemanes y catalanes) y Madriz (del resto).

Un saludo


----------



## crujesono

Kaxgufen said:


> a) Lo que dice el DRAE ya lo habías puesto vos con un injerto en medio. Por eso lo repetí. Y si no, fijate la cita que de vos hace Duvija.
> b) Si el paradigma "no español" no existe, decime que cosa es el "paradigma argentino-uruguayo" que nombrás.
> c) no nos comemos letras, dejaron de estar ahí hace mucho tiempo.
> d) además el vos es singular y el vosotros plural, no pueden compararse (que se parezcan, es otra cosa)
> 
> Donde otros dicen "Cuéntame tú" el rioplatense dice "Contame vos", ambas son 2ª persona del singular.
> Que se asemeja al plural "Contadme vosotros"? Si, es parecido, tal vez derive de él etimológica e históricamente, pero no lo puedo atribuir a una "comida de letra" porque estaría _"pensando en plural para comerme la letra y en singular para decir la frase". _


Perdone vuecencia, pero al repetir vos la cita me ha confundido y en mi humilde y corta inteligencia pensé que la copiaba de nuevo del DRAE sin haber leído mi cita. Mil disculpas tenga vuestra excelencia y espero no cometer el error de nuevo.
Como paradigma argentino-uruguayo me refería al habla usual del Mar de la Plata, de ese que por ejemplo se come la d al hacer el imperativo del vos. Claro que puedo estar equivocado y ese voseo sea igual, que por usar otra vez un ejemplo, el mexicano.
Que hayan sido obviadas de utilizar en su habla, sin —insisto— intentar ofender a vuestras excelencias, esos hablantes, no indica que no oslas comáis, o que sea erróneo explicarlo así. Que con "se la comen la de en el imperativo" no quiero decir esa panda de incultos de mielda no usan la de en el voseo, sino es que se la comen para alguien que haya aprendido otra clase de español es una explicación rápida y correcta.
El punto d) sobra, amigo (sin ironía) argentino. Ya que el vosotros lo ponía como ejemplo porque en principio se tendría que conjugar como segunda persona del plural.
Espero haberme explicado ya, y si no estáis de acuerdo y deseas explayarte en el tema me lo mandes por privado porque creo que estamos (yo el primero) desvirtuando el tema.
Un abrazo.


----------



## crujesono

Pixidio said:


> Creo entender que hablás del los orígenes del voseo. Hoy por hoy, existe venid; pero no significa lo mismo que vení. O sea, no hay omisión de nada.
> 
> Más allá de eso (que no me ofende), recordé un chiste con el que torturé a un par de madrileños por una hora hasta que cayeron: "Madrid empieza con m y termina con t". Su pronunciación de las des finales es una marca registrada, al igual que sus ces.


Hoy por hoy existe el voseo " argentino" —si se puede llamar así— y el voseo tradicional, aunque esté relegado a los textos que intentan imitar el habla antigua.  Yo creo que justamente significan lo mismo el vení que el venid. Es como los ingleses que desde Isabel I todos se tratan de usted, los argentinos y los de al lado son tan majos que a todo el mundo le tratan de vos, pero con su conjugación derivada por el uso y el tiempo.


----------



## Pixidio

crujesono said:


> Hoy por hoy existe el voseo " argentino" —si se puede llamar así— y el voseo tradicional, aunque esté relegado a los textos que intentan imitar el habla antigua.  Yo creo que justamente significan lo mismo el vení que el venid. Es como los ingleses que desde Isabel I todos se tratan de usted, los argentinos y los de al lado son tan majos que a todo el mundo le tratan de vos, pero con su conjugación derivada por el uso y el tiempo.



Te invito a hacer la prueba cuando estés de visita en la Argentina. Tené cuidado por que cuanto menos querrán internarte cuando se den cuenta de que inventás oyentes. La diferencia es tan sutil como hablarle a uno o hablarle a varios (además, un hablarle a varios que entre nosotros nunca fue muy popular). 
 En inglés no se tratan de usted: usan el único pronombre de segunda persona que tiene el inglés actual, por qué prevaleció ese y no otro no importa, lo que importa es que es el único que tienen. Igual, no nos desviemos del tema original. Espero que no te lo tomés a mal ni personalmente pero lo que decís no es razonable.


----------



## Calambur

Captain Lars said:


> La d es sonora, pues ¿cómo sería posible pronunciarla al fin de la cadena hablada? O sale sorda (t), o tienes que añadirle una vocal (e), o se convierte en algo "cerca" (z). Yo he oído Madrit (de alemanes y catalanes) y Madriz (del resto).
> 
> Un saludo


Hola, *Captain Lars *(y también los demás).

Entiendo lo que decís pero es posible pronunciarla y los rioplatenses (que también hablamos español/castellano, aunque a *crujesono *no lo convenza nuestro voseo), los rioplatenses, digo, estamos acostumbrados a pronunciar la D final, sin hacerla llegar ni a una T ni a una Z, por lo menos en la dicción cuidada.
Del resto de la Argentina no hablo porque no sé cómo pronuncian.

Y siguiendo esta discusión se me ocurrió que tal vez nos resulta fácil de pronunciar porque cualquiera que haya ido a la escuela tiene que haber aprendido el Himno Nacional, que es _un emporio _de DD finales.

No se pueden poner aquí enlaces a You Tube pero si quieren oír la pronunciación de la D final en muchas palabras diferentes (oíd, libertad, salud, igualdad...), busquen así: _hinmo nacional argentino jochoso_. Allí hay una versión cantada. Si escuchan atentamente, oirán las DD finales, y muy en especial la notarán cuando la palabra que sigue comienza con vocal, porque, naturalmente, el sonido de la D se une al sonido vocálico.

Por ejemplo, en una parte dice:
"Oí*d e*l ruido de rotas cadenas, [oí*de*lruido...]
ve*d e*n trono a la noble igualdad". [ve*de*ntrono...]

Y para el OP, que dice que le parece que los argentinos pronunciamos la D intervocálica como Z, el himno sigue siendo un buen ejemplo de que no es así.

Hasta luego,


----------



## chamyto

Hola, por mi zona decimos _madriz, libertaz_..., aunque tuve un profesor en COU que me dijo que evitara esa pronunciación en la medida de lo posible.


----------



## duvija

Las 'd' de final de sílaba corren la misma suerte que las 's' (a final de sílaba, dentro de palabra). Cada zona geográfica tiene su pronunciación. El tal zafarrancho, y todo absolutamente correcto.(Corta respuesta para crujesono: decir que en el voseo perdemos la d final, es como si yo te dijera : ¡Uy, se te perdió el sombrero!" Y vos contestarías que no, porque simplemente no usás sombrero, jamás lo usaste y que el último en tu flia. que lo usó fue tu abuelit sea, que vos no podés perder un sombrero que ya no existe en un guardarropas normal. Lo mismo nosotros con la perdida 'd' de 'venid' (ejemplo tuyo, no mío). Solamente existe 'vení'.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Captain Lars said:


> La d es sonora, pues ¿cómo sería posible pronunciarla al fin de la cadena hablada? O sale sorda (t), o tienes que añadirle una vocal (e), o se convierte en algo "cerca" (z). Yo he oído Madrit (de alemanes y catalanes) y Madriz (del resto).
> 
> Un saludo



 ¿Cómo sería posible? Pues pronuncíándola: Madrid, Madrid, Madrid... yo no me encuentro diferencia entre la de del medio y la de final.


----------



## duvija

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Cómo sería posible? Pues pronuncíándola: Madrid, Madrid, Madrid... yo no me encuentro diferencia entre la de del medio y la de final.



Felicitaciones por creerle a tus oídos, pero te aseguro que esas dos /d/ son totalmente distintas. (Tanto que hay un defecto de lenguaje que complica las 'r' después de 'd'). 
Ahora volvé a escucharte diciéndolo lentamente:
Ma*d*rid - ésta es una aproximante ( o si querés, llamala fricativa).
Madri*d* - es una oclusiva, si la querés pronunciar completa. También puede ser una [z], una [t] - esto en hablantes de idiomas con 'final devoicing' como el alemán - o básicamente sonar como una , o morir en la demanda. Y eso a final de palabra, porque a final de sílaba, hace cosas todavía más raras, dependiendo si la sigue una vocal o una consonante (como en 'administración').
En fin, el sonido es tan complicado, que ni puedo explicarlo en pocas líneas. Los oídos no son buenos testigos.


----------



## duvija

Los ejemplos en himnos son divertidos, porque en todos escuchamos la palabra 'libertad'. Como ya se dijo, la [d] suena antes de vocal, aunque sea cruzando palabras. Pero no es fácil, porque arma sílaba con la vocal que la sigue. 
En el uruguayo tenemos:

Orientales, la patri-o la tumba, libertá *d*o con gloria morir...

Libertá *d*libertá *d*orientaaales... (acá hasta tenemos la combinación 'dl' que no es muy popular en palabras aisladas - "adlátieres", o cosas así).

Y peor es cuando la 's' antes de consonante, se 'transforma' en [d], como en [midmo] - pronunciación común de varios argentinos amigos. 

Estos temas nunca tienen respuesta única, lamentablemente.


----------



## ACQM

duvija said:


> Felicitaciones por creerle a tus oídos, pero te aseguro que esas dos /d/ son totalmente distintas. (Tanto que hay un defecto de lenguaje que complica las 'r' después de 'd').
> Ahora volvé a escucharte diciéndolo lentamente:
> Ma*d*rid - ésta es una aproximante ( o si querés, llamala fricativa).
> Madri*d* - es una oclusiva, si la querés pronunciar completa. También puede ser una [z], una [t] - esto en hablantes de idiomas con 'final devoicing' como el alemán - o básicamente sonar como una , o morir en la demanda. Y eso a final de palabra, porque a final de sílaba, hace cosas todavía más raras, dependiendo si la sigue una vocal o una consonante (como en 'administración').
> En fin, el sonido es tan complicado, que ni puedo explicarlo en pocas líneas. Los oídos no son buenos testigos.




Esto es algo muy "gracioso" que cuesta mucho de entender y casi nunca somos conscientes de lo que realmente decimos hasta que hablamos con un extranjero que nos lo hace ver. Desde el "parvulario" te han dicho que la "m con la a ma" y pobres de nosotros nos lo creemos. Sobretodo, porque cuando alguien nos pregunta "¿como pronuncias tal cosa?" nos esforzamos por pronunciarla "tal como se escribe" y nos convencemos a nosotros mismos que siempre lo decimos así. 

No sé en Argentina, pero en España nadie pronuncia /d/ las des finales y todos nos reímos  de la forma en que la pronuncian los demás (entiéndase ese "todos" como una generalización exagerada). Muchos programas de humor hicieron chistes con las "zetas" del presidente Rodríguez Zapatero que decía de forma clara y exagerada "Madriz", "libertaz", "claridaz", etc. Conozco muchos catalanoparlantes que se ríen porque dicen que los de tal o tal otro sitio de España no saben hablar su propio idioma, vamos, no saben decir "Madrit"" y se quedan más anchos que largos.


----------



## duvija

Exacto. Para saber las 'reglas' de tu idioma nativo, la única manera es aprender cualquier otro idioma y así ver lo diferentes que son.


----------



## mokka2

No es muy difícil decir la d final pero parece que se dice muy poco.


----------



## Elxenc

ACQM said:


> Esto es algo muy "gracioso" que cuesta mucho de entender y casi nunca somos conscientes de lo que realmente decimos hasta que hablamos con un extranjero que nos lo hace ver. Desde el "parvulario" te han dicho que la "m con la a ma" y pobres de nosotros nos lo creemos. Sobretodo, porque cuando alguien nos pregunta "¿como pronuncias tal cosa?" _*nos esforzamos por pronunciarla "tal como se escribe" y nos convencemos a nosotros mismos que siempre lo decimos así.
> *_
> No sé en Argentina, pero en España nadie pronuncia /d/ las des finales y todos nos reímos  de la forma en que la pronuncian los demás (entiéndase ese "todos" como una generalización exagerada). Muchos programas de humor hicieron chistes con las "zetas" del presidente Rodrígues Zapatero que decía de forma clara y exagerada "Madriz", "libertaz", "claridaz", etc. Conozco muchos catalanoparlantes que se ríen porque dicen que los de tal o tal otro sitio de España no saben hablar su propio idioma, vamos, no saben decir "Madrit"" y se quedan más anchos que largos.



Esta es un gran problema de las lenguas que "hablamos", al menos los españoles. Desde que todos sabemos leer y escribir les damos más importancia a la transmisión de la lengua por la escritura que por lo que ha sido la tradición de siempre: la "oreja"- Cuando la gente intenta hablar/pronunciar como escribiria una palabra , aparecen sonidos que diria que no existen. Caso de las haches intercaladas (almohada) que las señalan tanto que parecen dos palabras separadas: *almoooohhaadas*.


----------



## Kaxgufen

duvija said:


> Felicitaciones por creerle a tus oídos, pero te aseguro que esas dos /d/ son totalmente distintas. (Tanto que hay un defecto de lenguaje que complica las 'r' después de 'd').
> Ahora volvé a escucharte diciéndolo lentamente:
> Ma*d*rid - ésta es una aproximante ( o si querés, llamala fricativa).
> Madri*d* - es una oclusiva, si la querés pronunciar completa. También puede ser una [z], una [t] - esto en hablantes de idiomas con 'final devoicing' como el alemán - o básicamente sonar como una , o morir en la demanda. Y eso a final de palabra, porque a final de sílaba, hace cosas todavía más raras, dependiendo si la sigue una vocal o una consonante (como en 'administración').
> En fin, el sonido es tan complicado, que ni puedo explicarlo en pocas líneas. Los oídos no son buenos testigos.




*Madrid*: para la primera pongo la lengua abajo de los dientes y para la segunda la pongo detrás de los dientes. Esta última posición evita llegado el caso que un hipotético hablante de la madre patria pronuncie /madr'iz/ (la transcripción fonética es mía, como si supiera, digamos). O sea que si ellos pronuncian la d final como una z es porque no ponen la lengua donde deben. Para mí articulación seria más lógico desbarrar a /mazdrit/ que a /matriz/.
Buenísimo Duvija, nunca pensé que nuestra D sería tan compleja.


----------



## ACQM

Kaxgufen said:


> *Madrid*: para la primera pongo la lengua abajo de los dientes y para la segunda la pongo detrás de los dientes. Esta última posición evita llegado el caso que un hipotético hablante de la madre patria pronuncie /madr'iz/ (la transcripción fonética es mía, como si supiera, digamos). O sea que si ellos pronuncian la d final como una z es porque no ponen la lengua donde deben. Para mí articulación seria más lógico desbarrar a /mazdrit/ que a /matriz/.
> Buenísimo Duvija, nunca pensé que nuestra D sería tan compleja.



Bueno, a esto es a lo que me refería, si yo me lo propongo puedo pronunciar esa d suave y estoy segura que también los madrileños y los andaluces y los valencianos y los de otros lugares de España, no hay problema en pararse y hacerlo o en leer un texto haciéndolo, pero no es así como la decimos de forma natural. Eso es como cuando un andaluz se propone pronunciar español peninsular estándar, la mayoría son capaces de hablarlo sin problema, con las zetas diferenciadas de las eses, las des intervocálicas, las eses de final de palabra, hay periodistas y otros trabajadores de TVE que lo hicieron durante horas a diario durante años, simplemente no es su forma natural de hablar. No es un problema de lo que es o no es correcto, sino de lo que es o no es el habla cotidiana real. No he oído hablar español de Argentina lo suficiente para saber si lo que tú dices es así o te estás engañando a ti mismo, pero no conozco a ningún español que hablando castellano de forma natural pronuncie una de en Madrid o libertad, o no la pronuncia (esta es la más frecuente y la mía) o hace zeta o la hace te (aunque debo decir que la mayoría de gente que pronuncia esa "te" no tiene el castellano como lengua materna).


----------



## Pixidio

Me llama mucho la atención que la pronunciación rioplatense de las d sea todo un enigma para más de uno. Busquen en youtube una versión vocal del himno.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo creo que influídos porque sabemos que existe esa d en el caso de Madrid, muchos, aunque no pronunciemos claramente la d, sí emitimos una leve aspiración y a su vez pronunciamos la i más abierta.
Probablemente esto lo hagamos muchos andaluces y canarios..

Yo noto una diferencia entre mi modo de pronunciar la i en una palabra que simplemente termina en i, p.ej. nací o comí, y mi modo de pronunciar Madrid.

Es una diferencia muy sutil que solemos pasar por alto porque en general los hispanohablantes no prestamos atención a la apertura o no de las vocales. Nos creemos que las pronunciamos todas igual cuando no es así.
Esto es más evidente en los casos en que se elide totalmente la consonante final, como suele ocurrir en el andaluz oriental donde se percibe una diferencia ya bastante clara en el modo por ejemplo de pronunciar la e en "el coche" o "los coches", mucho más abierta en el último caso.
Menos evidente, pero también se nota una diferencia entre "salí" y "salir".

Lo mismo ocurriría entre "nací" y "Madrid".


----------



## duvija

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo creo que influídos porque sabemos que existe esa d en el caso de Madrid, muchos, aunque no pronunciemos claramente la d, sí emitimos una leve aspiración y a su vez pronunciamos la i más abierta.
> Probablemente esto lo hagamos muchos andaluces y canarios..
> 
> Yo noto una diferencia entre mi modo de pronunciar la i en una palabra que simplemente termina en i, p.ej. nací o comí, y mi modo de pronunciar Madrid.
> 
> Es una diferencia muy sutil que solemos pasar por alto porque en general los hispanohablantes no prestamos atención a la apertura o no de las vocales. Nos creemos que las pronunciamos todas igual cuando no es así.
> Esto es más evidente en los casos en que se elide totalmente la consonante final, como suele ocurrir en el andaluz oriental donde se percibe una diferencia ya bastante clara en el modo por ejemplo de pronunciar la e en "el coche" o "los coches", mucho más abierta en el último caso.
> Menos evidente, pero también se nota una diferencia entre "salí" y "salir".
> 
> Lo mismo ocurriría entre "nací" y "Madrid".



Probá con 'pares mínimos' o sea palabras lo más parecidas posibles. La que se me ocurre para 'Madrid' es 'pudrí'
 "(_metí los dedos y pudrí todo lo que estaba en buen estado_)"
Y si ese verbo no te gusta, probá con 'abrí'. (es porque cuando el ataque de la sílaba es de oclusiva + lateral, la vocal también cambia).
Tal vez a alguien se le ocurra alguna palabra más parecida a [madrid] para ver cómo suena.


----------



## merquiades

Madrid (*) tenéis 17 personas pronunciando "Madrid" de todo el mundo hispánico:  España, Argentina, Perú, Chile, Filipinas, República Dominicana.  Personalmente no percibo diferencia ninguna.  Todos dicen /ð/ no /d/, /θ/, o /t/.



> (*) El enlace a Forvo restaurado. Milton Sand (Moderador).


----------



## duvija

merquiades said:


> Aquí tenéis 17 personas pronunciando "Madrid" de todo el mundo hispánico: España, Argentina, Perú, Chile, Filipinas, República Dominicana. Personalmente no percibo diferencia ninguna. Todos dicen /ð/ no /d/, /θ/, o /t/.



No sé cómo me las arreglé para perder el sonido en mi computadora mad pero estoy segura que esta página es como todas: dan la palabra aislada. Y encima, los hablantes saben que los están grabando. En general, eso no sirve, porque se pone énfasis en lugares extraños. Hay que escucharlo en contexto y con diferentes sonidos alrededor del que nos interesa.


----------



## ACQM

merquiades said:


> Aquí tenéis 17 personas pronunciando "Madrid" de todo el mundo hispánico:  España, Argentina, Perú, Chile, Filipinas, República Dominicana.  Personalmente no percibo diferencia ninguna.  Todos dicen /ð/ no /d/, /θ/, o /t/.



Pues no creo los hayas escuchado a todos, pues varios españoles y algunos de otros lugares no pronuncian nada.

Fíjate que el cuarto es un hombre de España que hace las tres pronunciaciones comunes dice madrí, madriz, madrit, justo como comentábamos. La segunda dice prácticamente madrit, el primero hace una pronunciación tipo "estándar" que resulta forzada y artificiosa. Ya no comento ninguno más, pero creo que es bastante interesante justamente para confirmar lo que hemos dicho.


----------



## merquiades

ACQM said:


> Pues no creo los hayas escuchado a todos, pues varios españoles y algunos de otros lugares no pronuncian nada.
> 
> Fíjate que el cuarto es un hombre de España que hace las tres pronunciaciones comunes dice madrí, madriz, madrit, justo como comentábamos. La segunda dice prácticamente madrit, el primero hace una pronunciación tipo "estándar" que resulta forzada y artificiosa. Ya no comento ninguno más, pero creo que es bastante interesante justamente para confirmar lo que hemos dicho.



Tienes razón.  Hay que escuchar varias veces para notar las diferencias.    Creo que casi todos pronuncian algo, es una d final más o menos larga.  Erobledo es catalán y dice "Maddrí".   Er98341 es de Valladolid y pronuncia "Madrid".  La argentina tiene unas des muy muy cortas.

Duvi.  Voy a ver si encuentro otro ejemplo con varias palabras seguidas como "universidad de Madrid" o algo así. 
¿otra palabra corriente que termina en d?  Lo siento, no tengo mucha imaginación

Bueno he encontrado red social. (*)



> (*) El enlace a Forvo restaurado. Milton Sand (Moderador).


----------



## mokka2

Se puede decir nada, z, t o d; pero es difícil saber como lo haces. La gente puede hacerlo así por como está escrito.



merquiades said:


> Aquí tenéis 17 personas pronunciando "Madrid" de todo el mundo hispánico:  España, Argentina, Perú, Chile, Filipinas, República Dominicana.  Personalmente no percibo diferencia ninguna.  Todos dicen /ð/ no /d/, /θ/, o /t/.



 Esto es lo que yo oigo (está en forvo):

er9834l (Hombre de España)_____        Madríd (d muy débil, casi no la oigo)
Caprice (Mujer de España)_______           Madrít  (t muy débil)
Felix65 (Hombre de España)______Madrít 
superchuti (Hombre de España )__ Madrít, Madríz, Madrí (dice tres veces Madrid)
psimunov (Mujer de Chile)_______           Madríd 
Mighel (Hombre de Perú)________             Madrí
magerman (Hombre de España)___Madrít
westbourne_c (Mujer de Filipinas)_Madrín
zarzaal (Hombre de España)_____         Madrí 
olgadice (Mujer de España)______          Madríd
rsalvarez (H. de R. Dominicana)__    Madrít
yelkoastur (Hombre de España)___Madríde (la e muy débil)
Borjo (Hombre de España)_______Madrí
erobledo (Hombre de España)____Madrí
fernando_tala (Hombre)_________Madrí 
melkats8 (Mujer de Argentina)___ Madríd



> (*) El enlace Forvo restaurado. Milton Sand (Moderador).


----------



## ACQM

merquiades said:


> Erobledo es catalán y dice "Maddrí".   Er98341 es de Valladolid y pronuncia "Madrid". red social.



Como hemos comentado muchas veces, no hay un "español de Cataluña". Los catalanes que tenemos el español como lengua nativa, casi casi todos, tenemos padres y/o abuelos de otros lugares de España que nos marcan buena parte de nuestra forma de hablar casellano, aunque el "acento" o el "deje" muchas veces nos lo marque la zona de Cataluña donde vivimos. El caso del "español de Valencia" es diferente, porque allí hay más familias que abandonaron el catalán/valenciano para hablar castellano y menos porcentaje de inmigración interior durante los años 60 y 70.

La mayoría de catalanes castellanoparlantes no pronunciamos la d final aunque algunos con ascendencia castellana hacen una suave z, la mayoría de catalanes catalanoparlantes, cuando hablan castellano, pronuncian la d final como t. Aunque no es infalible, escuchar las des finales o las elles (los catalanaoparlantes no son yeístas, los castellanoparlantes normalmente sí) son formas de deducir la lengua materna de un catalán, porque el léxico o el acento o la musicalidad suelen ser más influenciables por el entorno no familiar y por el uso.


----------



## mokka2

Creo que muchos pueden oir una cosa y otros otra.


----------

